
Show HN: Infinity – Work management platform that never gets cluttered - Biba
https://startinfinity.com
======
alexdim7
Nice tool! I’ve been using Trello for 2 years now, but I haven’t been
completely satisfied with it.. however, free plan is awesome, and I buy a
cheap power-up from time to time, which lets me stay organized + stay on
budget.

However, I’m very intrigued by your tool! Is there a chance you could spoil a
pricing plan for Infinity? Who knows, it might be the next big thing for me!

~~~
Biba
Hi, it's free for everyone until middle of December, when we're planning to
implement payment. When we release payment, it will be free for teams with 5
or less members. For teams with more than 5 members cost will be $9 per team
member. Also, Enterprise options is on business and product roadmap, too.

------
irreal_s
I've been using this tool for a couple of days now. Got an invite for the
beta. It looks really refreshing. Simple to get started and I love the clean
look. Still figuring out all the different things I can do in it. I'm bummed
out there's no mobile support yet though.

~~~
Biba
Happy to hear that you like it! Mobile apps are on our product roadmap, so
native mobile will be ready in Q1 or Q2 2019.

